# Trot,trot,trot... here we go



## Christian Ho (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello horse community,
unluckily I am not activ anymore (health reasons), but I have got a lot to do with horses. Based in the Province of Málaga, you can send me any questions regarding horses around here. Let me show you my daily occupation. As a video maniac I just can't leave the camera in my pocket. It comes out at least two or more times a day. The result of this is called: "Happy over the clouds"
Here I show you the way to the stable, but there will be more to come.
I hope you enjoy.
All the best and "see" you around here, your Christian Ho

Google search: Happy over the clouds 11

or use this link: https://youtu.be/fqpxTxLe6Qg


----------

